

Casual sex arranged through social media leading to “perfect storm” of STDs - randomname2
http://www.ri.gov/press/view/24889

======
randomname2
Some context from RT:

[http://rt.com/usa/263405-sex-apps-blamed-
disease/](http://rt.com/usa/263405-sex-apps-blamed-disease/)

